# Do I need another Webley?



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

One would think having 70 is enuf! (except for the Fosbery currently for sale @ 13.5k and if I did buy it my wife wouldn't have the $ to pay for my funeral after she killed me). And you'd think I'd have pretty much all the variations, but then this turns up at a reasonable price and.....
Just sold two duplicates, a 1st ever, to finance another then this, Pre-RIC 1st model, 2nd pattern, appears and being the only one I've ever seen outside books pretty much screams "buy me"!
Whatta you all think???


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sell something ,at a profit of course . 

Are you making a profit when dealing these Webleys?


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

"Need"? 

What is this "need" of which you speak?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah...Watson's "Bulldog," no doubt.
Holmes would be pleased that you found it!

I suggest that every collection needs a Webley-Fosbery, including yours.
First of all, the revolver will appreciate in value much more quickly than the life-insurance policy that your wife now holds on you. (Thus she can assassinate you all the sooner.)
Second, I postulate that Agatha Christie's husband, Sir Max Mallowan, must've owned one during their trips into the Middle-Eastern desert: It's where she got the notion that a villain should "flick off the safety catch of his revolver." (Think of the stories which you could use one to help tell.)

For my own short monograph on the subject, click on: The Gun Zone ? Webley-Fosbery Automatic-Revolver


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ah...Watson's "Bulldog," no doubt.
> Holmes would be pleased that you found it!
> 
> For my own short monograph on the subject, click on: The Gun Zone ? Webley-Fosbery Automatic-Revolver


Good post Steve!

Sherlock to Maltese Falcon, some of my favorite authors.

I would like to have a Webley. So little money and too many firearms wanted. That is my dilemma.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Short answer; Yes.

Long answer; There's always a better one out there, that Gem you missed, or a curio no one has exposed. 
So your collection is never complete. But like elements stripped of electrons, it needs balance.

So rather than destroy the world, continue to look for those missing particles and keep your gun valence under control.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

CW said:


> So your collection is never complete. But like elements stripped of electrons, it needs balance.
> 
> So rather than destroy the world, continue to look for those missing particles and keep your gun valence under control.


You sound like a chemist. Does CW equate to Chemical Warfare?


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

AZdave said:


> You sound like a chemist. Does CW equate to Chemical Warfare?


Chesapeake Western .... I like trains.....

DD2 [dear daughter 2] is a grad studies Bio-chem student.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Only if you want another one.


----------

